# Interest Level for Rescue Raffle and Secret Santa



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

We'd like to gauge interest in our annual events--the Rescue Raffle and Secret Santa.

The Rescue Raffle typically takes place late summer/early fall, however, this year we were unable to plan it for that time. We'd like to suggest that we run the raffle at the beginning of year. For those of you who are new, the raffle entails our members donating prizes and members contributing to rescue organizations of their choice. Raffle tickets are $5 each and the special prize tickets are $25. Your donations allow you to purchase the tickets in any allocation you wish. 

The Secret Santa event is as follows--members may choice to be the Secret Santa to: one dog, gifts of $25 or gifts of $50 or two dogs gifts of $50 or gifts of $100. 

Can you please write back and let me know if you'd like to participate in either event? We will hold both events based on interest level!

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, we definitely need to have the raffle! The rescues really need the money and this forum really needs to participate. Haven't even thought about Secret Santa, hopefully others will respond. It's always a good time!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes definitely the Raffle for the rescues, but I haven't thought much about Secret Santa yet.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Definitely Rescue Raffle. My boys have too much stuff so I would rather us focus our energies on the Raffle. I will also be doing the Holiday Video again .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Would definitely like the raffle. Being in rescue now as a foster, coordinator and VP on the board of AMAR, I know just how high the costs of caring for each dog we take in can be. Just a dental alone WITH a rescue discount can range from $1000-$1700!! When we run out of funds, we have to put a hold on taking in dogs. These dogs are counting on us to help them, sometimes in life threatening situations. So yes, hoping everyone will enthusiastically help Maltese and Maltese mixes through the Rescue Raffle who aren't as fortunate as our "spoiled" ones. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Definitely the Rescue Raffle. Like others have said, my two have more than they need, and I think that helping rescues at the holidays is an awesome idea!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

Looks like we've got more interest in running Rescue Raffle, which we have plenty of time to do if we want to make it happen for Christmas New Year's.

Before I get it started, can you please respond and let me know if you plan on participating? We'd like to try to reach a goal of $10K or more as we have in previous years. I'm hoping that our new members will participate in the event!!!

Thanks!

xo
Kim


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Kim, I'm a newbie, just for clarification your not asking for the raffle prizes, you are looking or us to purchase tickets at $5 or $25... how do we do this is it via PayPal..? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes Kim, i am absolutely participating.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sheila118 said:


> Hi Kim, I'm a newbie, just for clarification your not asking for the raffle prizes, you are looking or us to purchase tickets at $5 or $25... how do we do this is it via PayPal..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The way it works is you can donate prizes for the raffle. Also you can buy raffle tickets for a chance to win the prizes donated. It has not started yet. You buy the raffle tickets from the maltese rescue of your choice.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm definitely in on the Rescue Raffle!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Sheila118 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kim, I'm a newbie, just for clarification your not asking for the raffle prizes, you are looking or us to purchase tickets at $5 or $25... how do we do this is it via PayPal..?
> ...



Thanks for answering Sheila-I appreciate the help-I wasn't able to check in all day xoxoxo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We don't actually buy tickets. We donate to rescue organizations and by doing so Kim converts how much you donated to x number of raffle tickets.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have mixed emotions about the raffle. I know that it stimulates interest, and, in the past, it has been fun. On the other hand, we spend a lot of money on prizes, that could better go directly to rescue.The money we spend on shipping prizes, could better be spent directly to rescue. i honestly don't know what the best approach is, but I don't think I want to participate. I think I would rather just donate directly. But, I am open to arguments in favor of raffle prizes.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a thought. What if we try to get donations from vendors for the raffle prize end rather than donate ourselves? I can draft an email and send it to a bunch of companies that we all use.

I'll be honest, last year was a struggle with participation on both prize and donation level. In the end, it worked out, but it was a bit stressful for a bit! If we can focus on just the donation end, maybe we can do better donation wise.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think I participated more than once, if that. I had wondered if the money raised even matched the cost of the amazing donations. My needs for my foster dogs, and the ones I claim as my own, are more basic. Now if a prize had been a month's supply of food or treats, I would have gone for that! Maybe a manufacturer could contribute that, or provide it at a discount. Just a thought!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I have mixed emotions about the raffle. I know that it stimulates interest, and, in the past, it has been fun. On the other hand, we spend a lot of money on prizes, that could better go directly to rescue.The money we spend on shipping prizes, could better be spent directly to rescue. i honestly don't know what the best approach is, but I don't think I want to participate. I think I would rather just donate directly. But, I am open to arguments in favor of raffle prizes.


My thoughts have been pretty much the same as Sylvia's. For the past few years ... I have tried to share my honest thoughts on all of this. So, thank you, Sylvia, for sharing your thoughts.

I have no problem with a few nice raffle prizes. However, I feel as though the past couple of years we have gone way overboard with raffle prizes. And, as I have tried to express before ... I think we have lost a lot of members who shied away ... because they felt under pressure to both donate to a rescue and donate prizes, too. If I recall, when I shared last year that some members felt pressure to donate for prizes ... a few members posted with responses that they didn't feel that way. However, I try and put myself in the shoes of those who cannot donate as much. I just wish the people who spoke to me in private would have spoken up ... instead of what must sound like here-say coming from me. 

How many of you realize that one year everyone ... except one person ... won a raffle prize. That's when I felt as though we had gone overboard with prizes. I realize it might just be me thinking this way. But, in my heart, I feel as though a lot of the money we have spent toward raffle prizes ... would have helped a lot more fluffs in need ... rather than most of us who already have fluffs that are not in dire need of more stuff. 

I think a few nice prizes would be nice. Like Lydia's quilt. A piece of artwork from Claire. And, a dress or vest made to order by Marti. Some of us could get together to pay for these special ladies to do something like that for us.

But, I feel like Sylvia, that I do not have an interest in going the regular donation route this year with everyone donating so many prizes. I would rather see more money go to rescues and the fluffs in need of medical care and everything that most of our fluffs already are blessed to enjoy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kim, I'm all for a rescue fund raiser - that's much needed by AMAR, NMR and others. From past experience, most vendors want to donate directly to the charitable organization, so soliciting prizes might be tough. However, what if a few of us who are able to do so - 4 or 5 at the most - donate prizes? Those could be gift certificates to Chewy, TannerTogs, etc., and the focus is on the fundraising. You could ask donors to contact you privately and take the first few who offer, then off and running with the fundraising. 

We've had a lot of fun with this in the past and generated a lot of donations to rescues; I'd hate to see it disappear.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Kim, I'm all for a rescue fund raiser - that's much needed by AMAR, NMR and others. From past experience, most vendors want to donate directly to the charitable organization, so soliciting prizes might be tough. However, what if a few of us who are able to do so - 4 or 5 at the most - donate prizes? Those could be gift certificates to Chewy, TannerTogs, etc., and the focus is on the fundraising. You could ask donors to contact you privately and take the first few who offer, then off and running with the fundraising.
> 
> We've had a lot of fun with this in the past and generated a lot of donations to rescues; I'd hate to see it disappear.


Kim, if help is needed and we decide to go this route ... then, I would love to help with donating toward prizes in the way Maggie is suggesting here. All you have to do is PM me.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> maggieh said:
> 
> 
> > Kim, I'm all for a rescue fund raiser - that's much needed by AMAR, NMR and others. From past experience, most vendors want to donate directly to the charitable organization, so soliciting prizes might be tough. However, what if a few of us who are able to do so - 4 or 5 at the most - donate prizes? Those could be gift certificates to Chewy, TannerTogs, etc., and the focus is on the fundraising. You could ask donors to contact you privately and take the first few who offer, then off and running with the fundraising.
> ...


Okay, that sounds like a good idea. We're definitely thinking along the same lines. That's why I suggested soliciting companies-to focus on the fundraising. 

How do you all feel about 3 raffle prizes-i.e. 1st, 2nd, 3rd? Also, I was thinking that it should be marketed more as a fundraiser with the raffle drawing for the 3 prizes rather than a rescue raffle as in the past. Let's really focus on the money. I think we should keep it to donors donate to the org of their choice. What do you guys think? Also, what do you think about timeframe? One month, 6 weeks or 2 months? 

Thanks Susan!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

(from Kim)-----> Okay, that sounds like a good idea. We're definitely thinking along the same lines. That's why I suggested soliciting companies-to focus on the fundraising. How do you all feel about 3 raffle prizes-i.e. 1st, 2nd, 3rd? 
That sounds great. :thumbsup: 


Also, I was thinking that it should be marketed more as a fundraiser with the raffle drawing for the 3 prizes rather than a rescue raffle as in the past. 
Yes! Great idea, Kim. :thumbsup: 


Let's really focus on the money. I think we should keep it to donors donate to the org of their choice. What do you guys think? 
Yes, of course. 

Also, what do you think about timeframe? One month, 6 weeks or 2 months?
I am open to whatever everyone else thinks. I do think with the holidays approaching that two months might give more members a better timeframe in which to plan and donate. 


Kim, thank you for doing all of the work so that the raffle can continue this year. And, I appreciate that you took time to listen to our feedback. 

Thanks Susan!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I like it! As for the time frame, I think we should make it more like 1 month to 6 weeks so as not to get too close to Christmas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm wiling to go along with what everyone says but I just wanted to throw in a few thoughts from the rescue perspective. Yes it would be great if everyone would donate the money to the rescues vs buying/donating gifts but in reality...the vast majority of people just don't! It's just the way things are. if there isn't an event then forget about it. The rescues are the ones that suffer. 

We have to keep putting holds on taking in new dogs at AMAR who need us because of not enough funds (and not enough fosters) and that's a horrible situation when you have to say no to an owner surrender in a tough spot of a dog facing euthanasia in a kill shelter. The money that we raised in the years past has been greatly appreciated and makes a difference. 

I don't know if a few special donations will attract that much. We just did a raffle for an $850 carrier and a handpainted bag but the money we raised was quite low. It just didn't create the excitement or the good odds of at least winning something. Just my two cents and I'll support whatever is decided but I don't want to lose sight of what this is about...raising as much as we can for rescue. It's sorely needed. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> I'm wiling to go along with what everyone says but I just wanted to throw in a few thoughts from the rescue perspective. Yes it would be great if everyone would donate the money to the rescues vs buying/donating gifts but in reality...the vast majority of people just don't! It's just the way things are. if there isn't an event then forget about it. The rescues are the ones that suffer.
> 
> We have to keep putting holds on taking in new dogs at AMAR who need us because of not enough funds (and not enough fosters) and that's a horrible situation when you have to say no to an owner surrender in a tough spot of a dog facing euthanasia in a kill shelter. The money that we raised in the years past has been greatly appreciated and makes a difference.
> 
> I don't know if a few special donations will attract that much. We just did a raffle for an $850 carrier and a handpainted bag but the money we raised was quite low. It just didn't create the excitement or the good odds of at least winning something. Just my two cents and I'll support whatever is decided but I don't want to lose sight of what this is about...raising as much as we can for rescue. It's sorely needed. :wub:


I donated $100 to that one--not for the prize, but for the cause.

I had a really hard time fundraising last year too--if it wasn't for a few larger donations (including me) we never would have come close to $10K and we had a bunch of prizes. I think it's the way we get the word out--it's worth a shot--even if we raise a little, but hopefully that won't be the case.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> I like it! As for the time frame, I think we should make it more like 1 month to 6 weeks so as not to get too close to Christmas.



I think you're right Sherry. 

What do you all think about starting it next weekend and ending it December 17/18. That allows me to work on it over weekends because realistically I probably can't do too much during the week.

The other thing I was thinking about is changing the amount of raffle tickets to make the prize pool more fair. Some people had 30 or more raffle tickets where others had just a couple and it was inevitable the person with more would be pulled multiple times, which happened several times. Does anyone have suggestions here? Two tickets per donation per organization? One ticket per donation, per organization? What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Hey Kim! Glad to see you back on SM :thumbsup:

As per the raffle ticket system...I think it may be okay to leave it as it was. After-all, the ultimate goal is to help these poor animals. If people want to spend an arm and a leg to get "free" prizes, it just helps the cause even more. :HistericalSmiley:

Even if you made it so that each donation could be traced (i.e. via IP address, PayPal account, etc), there are numerous ways to circumvent the system.

Just make it easier on yourself. It's not worth the time (or frustration) to make the raffle system overly complex.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Kim! Glad to see you back on SM :thumbsup:
> 
> As per the raffle ticket system...I think it may be okay to leave it as it was. After-all, the ultimate goal is to help these poor animals. If people want to spend an arm and a leg to get "free" prizes, it just helps the cause even more. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


I agree. And some people who buy a lot of tickets donate them to members who might not be able to afford to so I think it's all good.
Save​


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> I donated $100 to that one--not for the prize, but for the cause.
> 
> I had a really hard time fundraising last year too--if it wasn't for a few larger donations (including me) we never would have come close to $10K and we had a bunch of prizes. I think it's the way we get the word out--it's worth a shot--even if we raise a little, but hopefully that won't be the case.


Kim, that's what I feel needs to be put into perspective ... that there were a few substantially larger donations last year. This happened the year before, too. So, if these very generous donors had not been here ... the grand totals would have been a lot less. 

As far as prizes ... what appeals to one person might not appeal to someone else. I am like you, Kim. I donate for the cause, not the prize. Yes, I know ... I ended up winning Lydia's beautiful quilt. I really was lucky ... because that was the only prize I had hoped to win. 

Kim, you are doing all the hard work ... so, you need to do what you think is best. There is so much work that is done behind the scenes for Secret Santa and rescue raffles. Of course, I will make a monetary donation. I am just not into donating prizes right now ... but, of course, I support those who wish to do so. 

I was sitting here thinking about all the dogs who need care and homes ... all over the country. I donate to our local shelter and their caregivers, too ... the volunteers work so hard. 

My offer is still open to Sue and Edie (AMAR) to help donate something for foster/or adoptive parents of fluff babies who need loving homes. All one needs to do is PM or phone me. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm in for whatever you all decide, and will of course be willing to donate another Spoiled Maltese rag quilt. 

I do think the ticket system we used in years past will generate more donations and activity.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I am new to all this, but, ready when you are. I will be more then happy to be part of these activities.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I also believe the old system will generate more donations. But will be fine with whatever is decided.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I really like to participate in the worthwhile raffle to help the raising of funds for the AMAR; have been doing so for the past 4 years. What I have donated in the past has helped that cause much more than I could financially contribute. 

The first message on this subject indicated holding the raffle after the first of the year, now it appears there is talk of starting it next weekend!!!! I would absolutely not be able to contribute in that case; I don't buy an item, I create it which takes a great deal of time. With the holidays approaching, my workload becomes tighter.

I don't understand the hesitancy of contributing to this worthwhile cause but nothing said about Secret Santa exchanges which doesn't contribute to any cause other than making little dogs happy who have no idea why! I don't participate in Secret Santa because I would rather use that investment for the AMAR funds. Secret Santa is fun I'm sure, but you don't seem to mind that investment, only the investment for raffle donations for a worthwhile cause. Think about it, each gift is a required investment of $25 or more. That would add up to a good amount for AMAR if used for that instead. Just my observation. Unless I'm completely off kilter, any donation expense is tax deductible. Gifts to another dog are not.

I don't want to sound like a sourpuss, but I've never been in favor of office gift exchanges or buying gifts for precious little dogs who obviously get everything they ever wanted or needed. I think about those precious little lonely dogs in a cage, waiting for pain relief or a new home. That's what inspires me to do what I can to raise funds to heal them and get on to a new loving home. For me, that is very rewarding.

I'll now get off my soapbox. If you decide to hold the raffle after the first of the year, I'm in - will create an original piece of artwork to donate. If held any sooner, I will not be able to do so.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yikes, I'm confused more than ever! I'd like to do whatever everyone wants to do. I'm not sure how to add a poll, so here's what I'll ask--it you don't want to respond publicly, email me at [email protected] (the email that I set up last year specifically for the raffle). 

Choose 1:

1. Keep the raffle as it's been--start it in the new year
2. Change it up to focus on fundraising--get 3 top prizes (i.e. Lydia's quilt and 2 more)--ticketing will remain the same-start November 1-end December 15
3. My original idea of seeking out vendor donations (I still feel this is doable--there are a ton of new companies out there who'd want to get their names/products out there) to the raffle v. asking our members (in an effort for them to focus solely on donating $$$)--keeping the raffle as it's been--also start in new year

In addition, thoughts on name change:

1. Suggestions welcome--let me know
2. My suggestion: The Annual SM Rescue Fundraiser and Raffle

Let's try to nail this down--this weekend if possible. Realistically, I'm only going to be able to work on this really early in the morning before I have to get ready for work and on weekends!!!

Thanks everyone!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am not interested in participating in a Secret Santa. Frankly, my dogs have more than they will ever need or use. I'm in for a raffle to help rescue. I'll try and keep up with where and when. I am not on here that much, but I agree with Claire with wanting my money to go to help other dogs that really need the help.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it's safe to say we all agree--no Secret Santa, so we'll concentrate on the fundraiser/raffle.

Looking forward to responses re: the details from my email before this one!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kim, I'm fine with what others want to do. The name sounds fine. I know this is hard to figure out with little response.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Sherry!!! It is hard--I want to make sure everyone is on board!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am not sure how to respond. I will certainly go along, but I think it will be hard this year. SM used to have more of a community feel. The raffle in the past was both worthwhile and exciting. I have a sense that there is less of a close community these days. I know that several of us have tried to get more people to respond to fun events and guessing games, but the participation has been light. 

The thing about the secret santa is that is was much more than a few gifts for our fluffs. I would read the posts from the person I was giving the gifts to. In doing so I would learn a lot about that person and their fluffs. I don't think it would work as well today as it had in the past.

All that being said, if a fundraiser/raffle is held, I would contribute to the gifts gladly.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I am not sure how to respond. I will certainly go along, but I think it will be hard this year. SM used to have more of a community feel. The raffle in the past was both worthwhile and exciting. I have a sense that there is less of a close community these days. I know that several of us have tried to get more people to respond to fun events and guessing games, but the participation has been light.
> 
> The thing about the secret santa is that is was much more than a few gifts for our fluffs. I would read the posts from the person I was giving the gifts to. In doing so I would learn a lot about that person and their fluffs. I don't think it would work as well today as it had in the past.
> 
> All that being said, if a fundraiser/raffle is held, I would contribute to the gifts gladly.


So right on. I'm sad about it, but change happens. If we consider how few replies on this post, we can't help but conclude that there really is very little interest in either event. You have done your utmost, and I have joined, but there are only a few others. Sigh. 

I don't "do" Christmas. I don't give gifts, other than the obligatory ones that are not with people who are close enough to understand my feelings. Secret Santa was so much more than just an exchange of stuff, it was fun guessing, fun reading about our fluffs, more fun guessing. Last year there were less than ten people participating in the games. There were people who signed up, bought gifts, did some level of a reveal, but didn't participate otherwise. 

C'est la vie. Quele fromage. B)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylvia and Walter,

I tend to agree with you as well, which is why I started the thread to begin with-mainly based on last year and what I was seeing prior to my 3 month hiatus! I wanted to gauge interest-obviously not really. I'm almost afraid to work on something for nothing. If it's just our usual (friends on this thread)-should I bother? I'm really disappointed, but things do change. I love the friendships with you guys-those won't change-I hope. Let's keep those up! Maybe we just donate in our own and call it a day?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope everyone will rally around the raffle!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Definitely yes to the Raffle, in what form, I'm not sure what works best. I do contribute and buy tickets and it's a fun event. I'm not interested so much in the prizes and I don't want to win really because I know the postage here is higher than on the mainland and there would be extra cost for that.

Re Secret Santa, I am somewhat torn. I want to hang onto SM the way it was when I joined and the years after that and not participating kind of feels like that will be gone. However, I do see the other side, Jodi has more than he needs and the rescues need more than I do. 

Every now and again we have seen the same thing about less involvement with the site, and at least for me, I just seem to have more distractions in the last few weeks keeping me away. Change does happen I guess we will see where it goes in the next little while.
Sometimes change is a good thing though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Sylvia and Walter,
> 
> I tend to agree with you as well, which is why I started the thread to begin with-mainly based on last year and what I was seeing prior to my 3 month hiatus! I wanted to gauge interest-obviously not really. I'm almost afraid to work on something for nothing. If it's just our usual (friends on this thread)-should I bother? I'm really disappointed, but things do change. I love the friendships with you guys-those won't change-I hope. Let's keep those up! Maybe we just donate in our own and call it a day?


I'm inclined to think that way, but you know something, our group has been welcomed and respected at the annual Maltese specialty, because of our fund raising success. I just think that this year isn't going to meet our expectations. People are really preoccupied with the major event of our country's presidential elections. Which is a major event, no matter what side you are on. Many of us are extending our ability to donate to causes in that arena. This isn't a good time to try to raise money...just my opinion. It is a sad fact of life, but true, there will never be enough money to compensate for all the rotten people in the world who throw their dogs away....never. We can try and try. We can do our best, but there will still be those who throw their dogs away, those who drop their sick dogs at a kill shelter. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe we should just wait and revisit in January-after the craziness of the elections and the holidays. Maybe there will be more focus and enthusiasm?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am just reading this and am a willing participant with anything we do. My life is crazy right now and will do another thread to explain.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I had the same thought about timing too! Between the election and then people spending money on Christmas. Either way, I will also still do the Holiday video and hope people still participate for that. The Holiday Video always has more participation that the Halloween one, but this year the Halloween one has dramatically reduced in pictures. In the past, I can usually fill up three songs, this year I will be lucky to fill in one song!




Sylie said:


> I'm inclined to think that way, but you know something, our group has been welcomed and respected at the annual Maltese specialty, because of our fund raising success. I just think that this year isn't going to meet our expectations. People are really preoccupied with the major event of our country's presidential elections. Which is a major event, no matter what side you are on. Many of us are extending our ability to donate to causes in that arena. This isn't a good time to try to raise money...just my opinion. It is a sad fact of life, but true, there will never be enough money to compensate for all the rotten people in the world who throw their dogs away....never. We can try and try. We can do our best, but there will still be those who throw their dogs away, those who drop their sick dogs at a kill shelter. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Maybe we should just wait and revisit in January-after the craziness of the elections and the holidays. Maybe there will be more focus and enthusiasm?


It sounds like that would be best. I just feel bad that we didn't do it this year.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> It sounds like that would be best. I just feel bad that we didn't do it this year.


Me too Sherry. Let's just revisit it January.Maybe there will be more interest--people less busy. I'm also going to open it to the people in my office and see if they will participate too--being an extremely dog friendly office, there may be interest to donate. The more donations we get, the better.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> I had the same thought about timing too! Between the election and then people spending money on Christmas. Either way, I will also still do the Holiday video and hope people still participate for that. The Holiday Video always has more participation that the Halloween one, but this year the Halloween one has dramatically reduced in pictures. In the past, I can usually fill up three songs, this year I will be lucky to fill in one song!


I was surprised when you told me about the video for Halloween. I thought for sure you'd get more pictures in nearer to the deadline. I'm hoping that things will pick up for everything here. You can definitely count on me for the holiday video xoxoxo


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an idea, perhaps a crazy one. Instead of a full blow Secret Santa, what if we were to do a different kind of event. (Kim?) assigns these Secret Santas to the fluffs that sign up. Instead of buying a lot of gifts, etc., we buy one gift (a toy, a bag of treats, etc.) under $15, a card, and we make a donation in the fluffs name (in the amount that we are comfortable with). So, no one feels bad, we do not disclose how much of a donation we give. But we make the gift specially chosen for the little one, we explain why we chose that gift. So we need to read up on the fluff, reviewing old posts, etc. We still have a reveal, money goes to rescues (though not as much as with a raffle or fundraiser) and we can have a fun guessing game and reveal. 

It everything works out, then it become a community builder. And we can move forward with more vested interest in the fundraiser next year. If not, a couple of people end of exchanging $15 gifts and a card, and the rescues get a few donations.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> I have an idea, perhaps a crazy one. Instead of a full blow Secret Santa, what if we were to do a different kind of event. (Kim?) assigns these Secret Santas to the fluffs that sign up. Instead of buying a lot of gifts, etc., we buy one gift (a toy, a bag of treats, etc.) under $15, a card, and we make a donation in the fluffs name (in the amount that we are comfortable with). So, no one feels bad, we do not disclose how much of a donation we give. But we make the gift specially chosen for the little one, we explain why we chose that gift. So we need to read up on the fluff, reviewing old posts, etc. We still have a reveal, money goes to rescues (though not as much as with a raffle or fundraiser) and we can have a fun guessing game and reveal.
> 
> It everything works out, then it become a community builder. And we can move forward with more vested interest in the fundraiser next year. If not, a couple of people end of exchanging $15 gifts and a card, and the rescues get a few donations.



I like Walter's idea--we can also stick to the same as in years past--if you have two fluffs, 2 small gifts.

Is everyone else on board?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If people are interested, we could also have them email you their receipts and you keep tally. At the end disclose the total for each rescue, not who gave what. And as in past years, I would be willing to match the total donation to AMAR, NCMR, SCMR up to $150 each or partner with others and match multi dollars to dollar for these 3 rescues or any combination. So it does become a fundraiser. I don't want people to be embarrassed if they can not donate as much as others. Not wedded to the idea but it might be a way of raising a bit of money, build community, and have a little fun.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Walter, I agree, we should not post the amount individuals donate. Every little bit helps! At the end, total how much was raised.



wkomorow said:


> If people are interested, we could also have them email you their receipts and you keep tally. At the end disclose the total for each rescue, not who gave what. And as in past years, I would be willing to match the total donation to AMAR, NCMR, SCMR up to $150 each or partner with others and match multi dollars to dollar for these 3 rescues or any combination. So it does become a fundraiser. I don't want people to be embarrassed if they can not donate as much as others. Not wedded to the idea but it might be a way of raising a bit of money, build community, and have a little fun.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I like Walter's idea, that's a good compromise so we can still do something together for fun and raise money for rescues.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I like this idea too--a small fundraiser and then in January we'll do a big fundraiser! I'll start putting something together to announce--Maybe around November 15? What do you think?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> I like this idea too--a small fundraiser and then in January we'll do a big fundraiser! I'll start putting something together to announce--Maybe around November 15? What do you think?


I like that idea too. I know that a few years ago I proposed doing something like that but it was shot down and even the chance to check off giving part of the money to a charity was questioned and thus...I shut up. But I think there are different members now and I have in the past, and now, love this idea. :chili::chili: Yes our kids have a ton of stuff but fun to look for something just right and yes it will help rescue. And then we can work on a bigger raffle push after the insanity of 2016 passes...which I can't wait for. A very stressful year for so many. Thanks, Kim. You are awesome as is Walter for coming up with a great solution.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Definitely yes to the Raffle, in what form, I'm not sure what works best. I do contribute and buy tickets and it's a fun event. I'm not interested so much in the prizes and I don't want to win really because I know the postage here is higher than on the mainland and there would be extra cost for that.
> 
> Re Secret Santa, I am somewhat torn. I want to hang onto SM the way it was when I joined and the years after that and not participating kind of feels like that will be gone. However, I do see the other side, Jodi has more than he needs and the rescues need more than I do.
> 
> ...


It's four o'clock in the morning here, and the first thing I woke up thinking about is the conversation about the raffle and Secret Santa. I went to sleep thinking about it, too. I have read all of the posts, and with much thought.

I feel a lot like Brenda has expressed here. I, too, am somewhat torn about Secret Santa. in addition, I don't feel comfortable making commitments to things that I know I might not be able to keep ... and, especially right now. 

The only thing I know I can do for sure ... is continue making donations to my favorite rescues ... even if I cannot participate in Secret Santa or a raffle with prize donations from everyone. 

Walter always has such thoughtful ideas. And, of course, his suggestions and ideas to help with raffles and Secret Santa are great. I am sure that would work for anyone who is able to participate. 

I feel as though I am letting my friends down here if I feel that I cannot participate this year. I feel bad and torn because I do care so much about Spoiled Maltese and all of my friends here.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I think Walter's idea is great!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

If Kim is willing, people not wanting to participate in gift exchange can forward Kim donation receipts and she can include it in the total. I am hoping people will be able to participate, especially those who have not participated before. Last year Sylvia sent Luck an elephant as a secret santa and Paula sent the exact same elephant as a Christmas present. Boy do they know my little boy. We have an elephant upstairs in the bedroom to play with and one downstairs in the living room to play with.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree, Walter, we can open it up to a "fundraiser" and Secret Santa. They don't have to participate in the Secret Santa, but if they'd like to donate to a rescue of their choice, I'll keep a tally of donations for the year. 

Based on this, I don't think we should do the raffle in January--I think we should push it back a bit--thoughts on a date for the raffle?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Secret Santa was fun, for some it was really the only Christmas that people had for opening truly surprising gifts.. especially those without kids or family other than fluffs, it is our family get together... I know I always look forward to it just for the fun and camaraderie..
It was also a great way for us all to get to know each other in the early days of SM.. and feel like they could open and share themselves and their fluffs.. After all we became family through this group.


Now we've gotten to know each other and many of us have gotten close and the newer members will too... we really don't need Secret Santa to bring us together now.

It may also be hard for some to participate for health or financial reasons.. I know three years ago I had to bow out due to health..right now, not being able to see to drive,I would at least be able to shop online...

I agree with so many rescues needing that money.. we don't buy presents for each other ,we have all we need..we use it all year round with helping at our local shelter..

I know my fluffs have all they need and as they get older ,all they really need now is love,treats and shampoo..lol
They have oodles of toys, binkies and extras... but so many don't..


I hope whatever we can replace it with will benefit others with less.


I love that in the past, we've all come together to raise money for fluffs in need in our group and rescue.. like helping someone with a huge vet bill or someone who lost a fluff suddenly.


I love how we come together as a family like that. I'm for anything to help fluffs..


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I do not have my fur baby here with. She went to the rainbow bridge this past August. I can do a donation to any of the rescues that you all give too. I want to donate in memory of my Cloe Baby. My heart is so sad right now as I remember her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Cloe baby said:


> I do not have my fur baby here with. She went to the rainbow bridge this past August. I can do a donation to any of the rescues that you all give too. I want to donate in memory of my Cloe Baby. My heart is so sad right now as I remember her.




I'm so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful little girl.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I have always participated in both events and love them both. I think Walter's idea for Secret Santa is really good!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I have an idea, perhaps a crazy one. Instead of a full blow Secret Santa, what if we were to do a different kind of event. (Kim?) assigns these Secret Santas to the fluffs that sign up. Instead of buying a lot of gifts, etc., we buy one gift (a toy, a bag of treats, etc.) under $15, a card, and we make a donation in the fluffs name (in the amount that we are comfortable with). So, no one feels bad, we do not disclose how much of a donation we give. But we make the gift specially chosen for the little one, we explain why we chose that gift. So we need to read up on the fluff, reviewing old posts, etc. We still have a reveal, money goes to rescues (though not as much as with a raffle or fundraiser) and we can have a fun guessing game and reveal.
> 
> It everything works out, then it become a community builder. And we can move forward with more vested interest in the fundraiser next year. If not, a couple of people end of exchanging $15 gifts and a card, and the rescues get a few donations.



:goodpost:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am guilty of not being around this past year on SM. Times have changed for me from having 1 dog to having 3 dogs and it's been an adjustment. Every year we participated in secret Santa and it was so much fun. I think Walter's ideal is awesome.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I like Walter's idea too. Kim, I say go for it.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn is planning a photo contest. It does sound like a lot of fun and may have more participation than a SS.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Yes I like Walter's idea, that's a good compromise so we can still do something together for fun and raise money for rescues.





Snowbody said:


> I like that idea too. I know that a few years ago I proposed doing something like that but it was shot down and even the chance to check off giving part of the money to a charity was questioned and thus...I shut up. But I think there are different members now and I have in the past, and now, love this idea. :chili::chili: Yes our kids have a ton of stuff but fun to look for something just right and yes it will help rescue. And then we can work on a bigger raffle push after the insanity of 2016 passes...which I can't wait for. A very stressful year for so many. Thanks, Kim. You are awesome as is Walter for coming up with a great solution.





sherry said:


> I think Walter's idea is great!





kd1212 said:


> I agree, Walter, we can open it up to a "fundraiser" and Secret Santa. They don't have to participate in the Secret Santa, but if they'd like to donate to a rescue of their choice, I'll keep a tally of donations for the year.
> 
> Based on this, I don't think we should do the raffle in January--I think we should push it back a bit--thoughts on a date for the raffle?





mfa said:


> I have always participated in both events and love them both. I think Walter's idea for Secret Santa is really good!





bailey02 said:


> :goodpost:





bailey02 said:


> I am guilty of not being around this past year on SM. Times have changed for me from having 1 dog to having 3 dogs and it's been an adjustment. Every year we participated in secret Santa and it was so much fun. I think Walter's ideal is awesome.





mdbflorida said:


> I like Walter's idea too. Kim, I say go for it.





wkomorow said:


> Lynn is planning a photo contest. It does sound like a lot of fun and may have more participation than a SS.


I must have missed something along the way about a photo contest. When did this plan come about? It's already November. The big holiday photo tradition for SM has been the wonderful and fun videos Mags has been doing for us every year. 

I appreciate that Kim took time last month to open up a discussion on SM about our thoughts on Secret Santa and the Annual Rescue Raffle. And, of course, last year, too ... when Kim worked so hard to take over and fill in for the rescue raffle. 

From reading the posts above ... Walter, your idea has been the most popular and thought out in regard to a Secret Santa for this year. I, too, liked your idea because I thought everyone agreed that even if some of us weren't able to participate directly in Secret Santa ... we could still donate to rescue in behalf of Secret Santa. Maybe I am just totally confused at this point.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...252225-holiday-photo-contest.html#post4012761


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Did we decide yet on a plan for SS? the last I read was Walter's idea but I'm not sure if that was a done deal. I may have missed the post where it was decided and maybe it is not yet a confirmed plan. 
I did see Lynn's post re the photo contest.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think whatever will get the most people involved is what we should do. I think that more people will participate in the photo contest than in the Secret Santa (though i will miss the Secret Santa) and it will raise some money for rescues. It also is getting down to the wire in terms of planning a Secret Santa event this year. I do hope we can do at least a card exchange or even a small gift next year - maybe even for valentine's day like we did last year.

I am encouraged that people who have not been on for a while are posting again. For any fund raising it is important that we have people committed.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I didn't see anything about a photo contest either...but I would be sad if we didin't get Mag's Christmas video. I look forward to it EVERY year and there's just something about holding on to some of our traditions. I feel like we're losing some of the things that hold us together. We need to find a way to get all the newbies involved as well, they don't know what they're missing!!! 

As far as Secret Santa, I've never been involved with it, but I"m not opposed to Walter's original idea. I do enjoy EVERYONE's posts and reveals, but it would be overwhelming for me during this busy time of year because I make the majority of my gifts and already feel stressed. 

Just for the record, I miss the traditional Rescue Raffle, but understand that its a lot of work for the person in charge. I have a hard time envisioning raising the amount of money we have in the past for rescue without it


----------

